# Open carry in WI



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

Does WI have a CCW program? I heard you can open carry, but now concealled. True?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Unless soemthing has radically changed, WI and IL are the 2 Right Denied states. No CCW, period! http://www.handgunlaw.us/

From what I've been briefly able to look up, you can OC in WI, but there are restrictions and also stories of some areas trying to prosecute people who OC for Disorderly Conduct. Definitely not a gun friendly state!


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This might have some answers for you. Having lived there for 18 years, and my dad a near lifelong resident neither one of us have ever seen a civilian carry openly except a rifle in the woods. 
The governor vetoed a carry law at least once maybe twice. Its funny, I always thought WI was kind of a R state growing up, and moving to MN for college I was appalled at the liberal Democrat population, yet I can carry here! Go figure.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I live in Wi. Been here all of my 37 years. No concealed carry. Vetoed twice by lib Govenor. We did recently amend the state constitution to include the right to keep and bear arms. So technicaly if you have the right to bear arms, open cary is ok. Don't try it unless you have bigbucks for a lawyer. Cops will beat you down and arrest you before you can blink.


----------

